# New Addition to the Family Deere 2755



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well we decided on the Deere 2755 turbo. Very nice tight tractor. Hopefully it will give us many more hours of service. I has around 5000 hrs on it but it seems to be in excelent shape. I has the turbo but its extremely quiet. Is there a simple way to make it louder? I know on some Cummins diesels their is a silencer ring that you can remove. Any ideas?


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbfd588 _
> *Well we decided on the Deere 2755 turbo. Very nice tight tractor. Hopefully it will give us many more hours of service. I has around 5000 hrs on it but it seems to be in excelent shape. I has the turbo but its extremely quiet. Is there a simple way to make it louder? I know on some Cummins diesels their is a silencer ring that you can remove. Any ideas? *


Why in the heck would you want to make it louder????


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

cuz i like how turbos sound. we modified the airbox and straight pipe our 2006 Duramax Diesel. Just one of them things...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I could see replacing the muffler with a straight pipe when the muffler craps out but I would leave well enough alone and don't fix it if it ain't broke. After 5 or 6 hours in the seat bush hogging you might appreciate that muffler.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

yea thats true....im sure glad we got the 2755. Its a nice tractor. I'll try to get some pictures tommorow. Its still at the dealership and were supposed to go pick it up in the morning. 75 hp at the pto should do all we'll ever need it to do. Im thinking that 75 might even run a 15ft batwing.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbfd588 _
> *cuz i like how turbos sound. we modified the airbox and straight pipe our 2006 Duramax Diesel. Just one of them things... *


Based on your age...I'll send you a discount coupon for Beltone...
http://www.beltone.com/welcome/

Because when you get to 60 you'll need them to hear your turbo...


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PaulChristenson _
> *Based on your age...I'll send you a discount coupon for Beltone...
> http://www.beltone.com/welcome/
> 
> Because when you get to 60 you'll need them to hear your turbo... *


Shoot when i get old as YOU ill be doing good if i can hear myself fart...:winky:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbfd588 _
> * Im thinking that 75 might even run a 15ft batwing. *


Dont count on that, I run a JD HX15 ft batwing with a JD 7410 and in heavy brush and I mean one cutting a year type brush, Im in A-1 Im talking crawling and you can watch the RPM's dance when it hits the heavy stuff and it has 105hp, 75hp will run the thing but it will certainly be at capacity. I know they say 55+ HP but after running it with 105, I cant see how.


----------



## dbfd588 (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan _
> *Dont count on that, I run a JD HX15 ft batwing with a JD 7410 and in heavy brush and I mean one cutting a year type brush, Im in A-1 Im talking crawling and you can watch the RPM's dance when it hits the heavy stuff and it has 105hp, 75hp will run the thing but it will certainly be at capacity. I know they say 55+ HP but after running it with 105, I cant see how. *


I doubt we'll ever own a 15ft but i just wonder how big of one it will run. Id say to 10-12 footer would be plenty big enough.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

General rule has always been 5HP/FT of rotary cutter


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest a 96 inch cutter. That is big enough to take advantage of the hp available at the pto and certainly big enough to cover your rear tire tracks. This will allow you to get up close to fence rows without having to get the tractor so close. 

I would also suggest you get the heaviest duty cutter you can afford. Rhino make a nice cutter in their TW96 and a heavy duty TR96. 

Depending upon what your rear wheel width is set at, you may benefit from a 120 inch cutter but in many cases the really heavy duty (affordable) cutters are not built larger than the 96 inch width although there are exceptions. 

http://www.servis-rhino.com/Catalog/RotaryCutters/

Woods and Bush Whacker make some real nice cutters as well.

http://www.woodsequipment.com/rotarycutters.aspx?id=10499

http://www.bush-whacker.com/home.htm

You should shop around and compare build quality and features. A slip clutch is a MUST. The more grease fittings the better. 

The last bit of advice I'll give you is PRIOR to operating your rotary cutter ALWAYS check the torque on the bolts securing the gearboxes to the frame and drive line components. These bolts WILL loosen with use especially if you are cutting heavy sapplings and similar vegetation. If you allow them to remain loose and continue useage, the end result is sheared off gearbox mount studs or bolts. (read HUGE pain in the neck to repair).

ALWAYS check your gearbox oil levels and grease ALL of the grease fitting BEFORE each use. Yes, is it a bit overkill, but grease and oil is cheap, hugely reduces wear and tear, and will make your equipment last that much longer.

NEVER store your cutter out in the open without cover. Water will puddle up and cause the deck to rust out.

ALWAYS clean the vegetation cuttings off of the top of the cutter when you are done using it. The cuttings will pile up and if left there will hold moisture especially if left out in the rain and cause the deck to rust out. 

I like the solid composite tire but if you can find a thorn proof pneumatic tire, they do offer a good bit of cushion to soften the bounding around. 

Make sure you are sitting or at least had a sedative prior to asking about price once you get above a 7 foot cutter. The sticker shock can be overwhelming. :money: :duh:


----------

